# 5520 JD question



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Neighbor parked it, won't start next day, turns over but won't fire. He called JD they sent a guy out, he looked at it,said injector pump is bad. I just ain't buying that yet. I will admit I know nothing about them. I changed the fuel filter today and did notice they have no lift pump. Only a pump to bleed the line to the injector pump. I can hear fuel selenoid clicking on and off. I have known of a draggy starter not turning one, would that be a possibility. I was by myself or we would have tried to tow start it and see what it would do. I told him the first problem was that it was green instead of blue!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you open any lines aside from the fuel filter to see where you had or didn't have fuel?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

If I change the fuel filter on my 5320 I'm reminded why I should have filled the fuel tank first. It won't pick up fuel from the tank unless it's nearly full. Definitely crack some injector lines and see if you are getting fuel. Is there any smoke when you crank it?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Did you open any lines aside from the fuel filter to see where you had or didn't have fuel?


Yes I had fuel all the way to the pump but not through it. JD service manager said that hand pump would not push it through the injector pump.

.


Wethay said:


> If I change the fuel filter on my 5320 I'm reminded why I should have filled the fuel tank first. It won't pick up fuel from the tank unless it's nearly full. Definitely crack some injector lines and see if you are getting fuel. Is there any smoke when you crank it?


 I did notice his fuel gauge is less than 1/4 tank, there is no smoke when I crank it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Be careful I do not know a lot about this tractor but a lot of stuff wet clutches and power shuttles you would never try to tow start because it could cause damage.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Has your neighbor checked for a blown fuse? I think if it was my tractor I'd temporarily disconnect the cold start advance switch.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

endrow said:


> Be careful I do not know a lot about this tractor but a lot of stuff wet clutches and power shuttles you would never try to tow start because it could cause damage.


Dry clutch no shuttle.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Check fuel solenoid fuse. Regardless if it is blown or not, still need to follow the next few things.

Run a jump wire from the starter straight to the positive terminal on the battery. If it fires you are looking at a couple of things.

Option 1:
Check the fuel sender relay, if it is good move on to the next.
Replace the fuel sender computer module (chip), no way to test this.

Option 2:
Safety switches for clutches, seat, pto can be a pain to continuity test because they don't always fail when you test them.

You can always check the temperature sensor for cold starting but in my experience it has not been my issue.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I have had this problem with our 5420 when we let it sit for awhile with less than a half tank of fuel. I now top off the tank whenever it gets below half full. I have been able to get it started using the following method... please don't laugh. First fill the tank with fuel and bleed the hand pump on the fuel filter housing. Next, I have someone place a rag around the perimeter of the tank fill opening and blow into the tank while I crank the starter. You could use a compressed air tank with low pressure as well, but, a good buddy is quicker. The extra air pressure is usually enough to force the fuel along the lines to the injectors and get the engine to fire. The lack of a fuel pump is a poor design and this non starting issue is not uncommon with these units.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Fossil02818 said:


> I have had this problem with our 5420 when we let it sit for awhile with less than a half tank of fuel. I now top off the tank whenever it gets below half full. I have been able to get it started using the following method... please don't laugh. First fill the tank with fuel and bleed the hand pump on the fuel filter housing. Next, I have someone place a rag around the perimeter of the tank fill opening and blow into the tank while I crank the starter. You could use a compressed air tank with low pressure as well, but, a good buddy is quicker. The extra air pressure is usually enough to force the fuel along the lines to the injectors and get the engine to fire. The lack of a fuel pump is a poor design and this non starting issue is not uncommon with these units.


 I won't laugh because I've started several tractors utilizing compressed air blown into fuel tank neck while blocking off neck with shop towel to get diesel pushed to inj pump easier than hand pumping.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> .You can always check the temperature sensor for cold starting but in my experience it has not been my issue.


The reason I mentioned to unplug the cold start sensor is JD has a long/long history since the mid 90's of failure of this sensor.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Unplug the cold weather sensor it plugs into the injection pump then put a fuse in 10 or 15 amps I think but it will be the one blown . Should start right up . Don't replace it does nothing, suppose to advance the the timing to make it start easy . Biggest waste of 53 bucks because the next one will go out too. Both 5525 and 5420 are unplugged .


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Called him this morning and told him to fill the fuel tank up all the way to the top! Picked my wife up from work went over there and hooked the truck to it pulled three circles in the field finally started. The JD mechanic he called out Saturday morning had opened the first injector line and not closed it back so after it finally started running diesel was going everywhere! I tightened down the nut, and it smoothed right out! I shut off and started it a half a dozen times or so and fired right up. Soooo I think it was just low on diesel and happened to be shut off at the right time so as not to wanna start again!!

I sure do appreciate everyone's help.

Do y'all reckon there is a medical forum so doctors know how to try and fix people?!!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I won't laugh because I've started several tractors utilizing compressed air blown into fuel tank neck while blocking off neck with shop towel to get diesel pushed to inj pump easier than hand pumping.


Yep after changing fuel filters on our IH 84 series we use that procedure.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I once owned a Ford 3000 diesel that the fuel gauge didn't operate correctly. Replacing fuel tank sender on a 3000 is quite a task that I never put on my "to do list". My 3000 driver would invariably run tank dry ever so often. After getting tired of bleeding fuel system & still no start then I'd tow it & it normally started running in less than 10 ft of towing.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it running without much more trouble. These tractors have fuel filters located higher than the fuel tank and are prone to drain back and the resulting problem you encountered. I once had to convince my wife that I was serious about having her blow into the fuel tank to get the tractorr started. We agreed to a compromise and I played the role of air compressor and she turned the ignition key. Once it was running she finally admitted that I knew what I was doing. If it hadn't started she would have told everyone that I tried to get her to take part in some voodoo tractor repair!


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

Had to put a inline boost pump on my 5520 after having starting problems when it had been sitting for a while. No problems since i put the boost pump on.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Fossil02818 said:


> Glad to hear you got it running without much more trouble. These tractors have fuel filters located higher than the fuel tank and are prone to drain back and the resulting problem you encountered. I once had to convince my wife that I was serious about having her blow into the fuel tank to get the tractorr started. We agreed to a compromise and I played the role of air compressor and she turned the ignition key. Once it was running she finally admitted that I knew what I was doing. If it hadn't started she would have told everyone that I tried to get her to take part in some voodoo tractor repair!


LOL...

Takes a special wife to blow the tractor to get it started... ROFL...

Don't worry mine wouldn't do it either... hehehe...

Later! OL J R


----------

